# Templates, anyone?



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

Hello there!  If anyone has any templates (for names) as Kindle 1 or 2 screen savers, please post them! I am looking to make a bunch with my name on them  Thanks!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Go look in the http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html I know there are tons there, I have made many of them.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Schuttzie? did ya find them hun? if you need help adding your info, let someone know, many of us are happy to personalize SS with your info.


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

Thanks so much  Yes I found them! Sorry, I was busy all day yesterday and didn't get a chance to check back on this post lol  Thank you again!!!


----------

